# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  کتاب دعا نويسي فارسي مناسب برای امور معنوی

## manshahr

کتاب دعا نويسي فارسي خداوند می‌فرماید: «احکامی که امروز به شما داده‌ام، نه برای شما سنگین است و نه دور از دسترس شما. آنها در بهشت ​​نیستند، پس لازم نیست بگویید: "چه کسی به آسمان می رود تا ما آنها را به آنجا ببریم و به ما بشناسانیم تا به آنها عمل کنیم؟" آنها آن طرف دریا هم نیستند، پس لازم نیست بگویید: «چه کسی از دریا عبور می کند تا ما آنها را به آنجا برسانیم و آنها را به ما بشناسانیم تا به آنها عمل کنیم؟» نه، آن احکام بسیار نزدیک هستند،کتاب دعا نويسي فارسي شما می توانید آنها را جذب کرده و از آن خود 
هنگامی که عیسی در ساحل دریاچه گنیسارت ایستاد و مردم برای شنیدن کلام خدا دور او جمع شدند، او دو قایق را دید که در ساحل دریاچه خوابیده بودند. ماهیگیرها بیرون آمده بودند، تورها را می شستند. او سوار یکی از قایقها شد که متعلق به شمعون بود و به او دستور داد که از خشکی دور شود. نشست و از روی قایق به جمعیت آموزش داد. وقتی سخنش تمام شد، به شمعون گفت: «به آبهای عمیق برو و تورهایت را بیار تا ماهی بگیری.» سیمون پاسخ داد: «استاد، ما تمام شب را زحمت کشیدیم و چیزی نگرفتیم. اما اگر اینطور بگویید، تورها را رها خواهم کرد.» و هنگامی که آنها این کار را کردند، آنچنان ماهی عظیمی در تورها شنا کرد که آنها تهدید به پاره شدن کردند. آنها به مردانی که در قایق دیگر بودند اشاره کردند که بیایند و به آنها کمک کنند. بعد از اینکه اینها به سراغشان آمدند، آن دو قایق را آنقدر پر از ماهی کردند که نزدیک بود غرق شوند. وقتی شمعون پطرس این را دید، در برابر عیسی به زانو افتاد و گفت: «ای خداوند، از من دور شو، زیرا من مردی گناهکار هستم.» او، مانند همه کسانی که با او بودند، از مقدار زیادی ماهی که صید کرده بودند، شگفت زده شد. یعقوب و یوحنا، پسران زبدی، که با شمعون کار می‌کردند، همین‌طور بود. عیسی به شمعون گفت: «نترس، از این به بعد مردم را خواهی گرفت.» و بعد از اینکه قایق ها را به ساحل آوردند، همه چیز را رها کردند و به دنبال او رفتند. «خداوندا از من دور شو، زیرا من مردی گناهکار هستم.» او، مانند همه کسانی که با او بودند، از مقدار زیادی ماهی که صید کرده بودند،کتاب دعا نويسي فارسي شگفت زده شد. یعقوب و یوحنا، پسران زبدی، که با شمعون کار می‌کردند، همین‌طور بود. عیسی به شمعون گفت: «نترس، از این به بعد مردم را خواهی گرفت.» و بعد از اینکه قایق ها را به ساحل آوردند، همه چیز را رها کردند و به دنبال او رفتند. «خداوندا از من دور شو، زیرا من مردی گناهکار هستم.» او، مانند همه کسانی که با او بودند، از مقدار زیادی ماهی که صید کرده بودند، شگفت زده شد. یعقوب و یوحنا، پسران زبدی، که با شمعون کار می‌کردند، همین‌طور بود. عیسی به شمعون گفت: «نترس، از این به بعد مردم را خواهی گرفت.» و بعد از اینکه قایق ها را به ساحل آوردند، همه چیز را رها کردند و به دنبال او رفتند.
برای صلح روی زمین و آزادی برای همه مردم، پروردگارا، ما از تو دعا می کنیم.
برای مسیحیان: ما از شما دعا می کنیم که بدون اینکه دلسرد شوند به دنبال وحدت آشکار هستند.
برای عدالت در سیاست،کتاب دعا نويسي فارسي برای عدالت در جامعه، از شما دعا می کنیم.
برای کسانی که برای به دست آوردن نان روزانه خود تلاش می کنند، پروردگارا، از تو دعا می کنیم.
برای افرادی که هیچ کار و وسیله ای برای امرار معاش ندارند، از شما دعا می کنیم.
برای کسانی که خانواده و سرپناهی ندارند، از شما دعا می کنیم.
برای کسانی که از تنهایی، رها شدنشان رنج می برند، از شما دعا می کنیم.
برای مردمی که مورد ستم و تهمت قرار گرفته اند، پروردگارا از تو دعا می کنیم.
برای کسانی که به غریبه ها، افراد بسیار فقیر و تنها کمک می کنند، از شما دعا می کنیم.
خدای زنده، با اطمینان از تو می‌خواهیم، ​​هر چند دعایمان ضعیف باشد. عشق شما راه خود را از طریق تردیدها و حتی تردیدهای ما

----------

